# Tierra Bella



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Who's going?

I'm working one of the rest stops - the only ride where you are in danger of gaining weight.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Current weather forecast for San Jose is 85% chance of light rain for most of the day.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm hoping this is one of those times the weather people are wrong.
I'll be doing the 100K on the single speed since there's not a lot of climbing.

I've never done it, but my buddy does it every year and says it's one of the best supported rides in the area.

-Rich


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> Who's going?
> 
> I'm working one of the rest stops - the only ride where you are in danger of gaining weight.


Why didn't you tell us that you were going to be there? I would have registered if I had known I could perhaps catch a glimpse of the famous Snap.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I signed up for the 200K but may only do 100mi b/c of the rain. This plus I'm doing the Sea Otter Classic Century on Sunday.
hope it's not too cold


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

How'd you guys survive? We ran out of Cup 'o Noodles at the Coyote rest stop. Hot cocoa was very popular!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

they ran out of noodles at the silver oak school.
it was so freaking cold.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, there were a couple of guys shivering so bad I was about to stuff them in my car with the heat on high. We gave away half our trash bags to be used as rain gear.


----------

